# Elgin Redbird



## rlhender (Dec 24, 2013)

I picked this up over a year ago and the guy (Cabe Member) said he would send the bars but failed to follow through or even let me know what happened..That being said if anyone has a set I would love to buy them.

Thanks Rick


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Cool A?? Tricycle!!*

Nice Piece!
What would the handlebars look Like???
Can You Post a Pic of it?

Also, if Selling it LMK!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 24, 2013)

*Handlebars*




Like this


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Ok!*

Those could easily be made from the Small Black Torrington Curved Bar I'm Selling!!!!
They are 16" x 12" x 6/8' diam.

$58 Shipped Priority!











LMK!


----------



## rlhender (Dec 26, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> Those could easily be made from the Small Black Torrington Curved Bar I'm Selling!!!!
> They are 16" x 12" x 6/8' diam.
> 
> $58 Shipped Priority!
> ...




I will see if those will fit and get back to you...   Mike, thanks for the pic

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Mar 5, 2014)

Bars have been found, looking for a fender now

Thanks


----------



## Aerocycle36 (May 13, 2015)

Hi Rick, I said that when I found the bars that I would let you know. I found them this evening in a box of books that was in my basement. I don't know how they got there or when, but I keep my word when I say that I'm going to do something. What's the next show that you're going to be at so that I can give them to you?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 13, 2015)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Like this




Love that speedo set up!
Chris


----------

